# Crystal Cathedral is RCA?



## ericfromcowtown (Jul 20, 2011)

I read in this article:

Crystal Cathedral members start petition to have denomination help take control of church back from the paid staff

about how there is a movement within the Crystal Cathedral to try to take control of the congregation away from the Schullers and that this effort is being directed towards the RCA, to which the congregation is a member.

I find it difficult to fathom how a single denomination can hold both Robert Schuller and Kevin DeYoung. I think I had heard that the Schuller / Crystal Cathedral church had started out reformed, but I had no idea that they were still part of the RCA. I would have assumed that at some point along the slide to heresy (is this too strong a word for Schuller?) that a split would have occurred with the denomination.


----------



## Rufus (Jul 20, 2011)

ericfromcowtown said:


> I read in this article:
> 
> Crystal Cathedral members start petition to have denomination help take control of church back from the paid staff
> 
> ...



I thought that Kevin DeYoung was from a different, similar denomination but I guess not.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 20, 2011)

I serve an RCA church, and many of my members are related to people in the Crystal Cathedral. The RCA, though, has always had a far broader spectrum than the PCA. I'm not sure a split would occur, for either Schuller or DeYoung. The RCA believes itself quite capable of housing both poles of the spectrum.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jul 20, 2011)

greenbaggins said:


> I serve an RCA church, and many of my members are related to people in the Crystal Cathedral. The RCA, though, has always had a far broader spectrum than the PCA. I'm not sure a split would occur, for either Schuller or DeYoung. The RCA believes itself quite capable of housing both poles of the spectrum.



Thank you Rev. Keister.

It's hard for me to understand how such a big tent could function. Has anyone ever brought Schuller or anyone in his congregation before the RCA general synod for his (or their) unorthodoxy? Reading through the transcript of the White Horse Inn program, which featured Robert Schuller as a guest, it looks like there would be a lot for a faithful, orthodox RCA member to take exception with.

ROBERT SCHULLER, "A Discussion With Robert Schuller"


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 20, 2011)

Imagine what the denominational assessment is from the Crystal Cathedral each year. That may have something to do with why the RCA still has her around. Cha-ching!


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 20, 2011)

ericfromcowtown said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > I serve an RCA church, and many of my members are related to people in the Crystal Cathedral. The RCA, though, has always had a far broader spectrum than the PCA. I'm not sure a split would occur, for either Schuller or DeYoung. The RCA believes itself quite capable of housing both poles of the spectrum.
> ...



I seriously doubt that the RCA would bring anyone up on doctrinal charges for any reason whatsoever.


----------



## jogri17 (Jul 20, 2011)

hmm given Harold Camping was CRC, nothing would surprise me. That being said, perhaps it is like RC Sproul's situation. He is ordained in the PCA, but the church is not PCA but independant presbyterian (oxymoron in my judgment).


----------



## bookslover (Jul 20, 2011)

As I understand it, the RCA is a liberal denomination, and Schuller is at the liberal end of that!


----------



## Jack K (Jul 21, 2011)

jogri17 said:


> hmm given Harold Camping was CRC, nothing would surprise me. That being said, perhaps it is like RC Sproul's situation. He is ordained in the PCA, but the church is not PCA but independant presbyterian (oxymoron in my judgment).



In fairness, it should be noted that Camping and the CRC parted ways once his doctrine became clearly messed up, and that he was never a minister in the denomination.


----------



## Edward (Jul 23, 2011)

It looks like the Roman Catholics have put in their rumored bid for the property - $50 million cash. That looks better than the sale and leaseback proposal that has gotten most of the press. There's another offer out there, but the terms aren't clear.


----------



## Frosty (Jul 24, 2011)

According to the back of _The Good News We Almost Forgot_, DeYoung currently serves on the executive team of RCA Integrity, a renewal group within the RCA meant to bring it back to Scripture.


----------

